# the tunnel



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

has no one got any info on how the situation at the euro tunnel is affecting motorhome crossings??


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Motorhomes are on the same trains as cars and coaches and generally speaking have not suffered the same delays as the freight service. Operation Stack has been lifted on this side so access to the terminal at Folkestone should be back to normal. Can't say how things are on the French side but since extra police were brought in a few days ago things seem to be improving at the Cocquelles terminal. BBC news was reporting delays of 1 hour yesterday morning but there has been nothing on the news this morning. The Eurotunnel website has a 'service status' section and they also have a dedicated tel number for service updates (08444 63 00 00. (Calls cost up to 7p/min + your phone company's access charge ).

I guess the simple truth is that the situation can easily get out of hand again if the authorities take their eye off the ball, but, at the moment, things seem to back to nearly normal!

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The reports I've seen have been that there have been occasional delays, nothing dramatic.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just visit :

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/latest/

tony


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi 

We came back yesterday, checked the website in the morning & it said 2 hour delay. We had night stopped some distance from the tunnel but as we were heading there they posted regular tweets advising delay times, by the time we arrived at midday they were advising 30 mins delay. At check in we were given various options to board...due on the 14.50 train, opted for the 13.50. French Police are swabbing steering wheels/doors etc for traces of explosives etc...UK Border Force are asking lots of questions prior to entry into the secure compound. Although this takes time felt safe in waiting areas due to heavy police presence, kept doors locked at all times & only opened drivers window when needed. They were running 5 trains an hour which helped keep things flowing. Our train left 15 mins late so was happy with that. No sign of any migrants, but I think they are trying to enter at night. Police made regular patrols around the perimeter & they are stationed at the top of the entry ramps to the trains. So for us our crossing was very successful & the Port did an excellent job!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Came back yesterday morning and it was busy

Campers, caravans and buses all go through the one booth.

Took over an hour to go through check in and French and UK passport control.

Make sure you arrive in plenty of time


----------

